# iLife '08 iDVD: not even close to working



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So, my 'friend' upgraded to iLife '08, and iDVD bounces in the dock a couple of times, flashes the startup splash screen at me for a millisecond, then disappears. Apparently, there are other victims:

iDVD '08: iDVD may unexpectedly quit when opened



Apple support said:


> iDVD '08: iDVD may unexpectedly quit when opened
> Issue or symptom
> 
> If iDVD '08 is closed immediately after the startup screen when the application is opened for the first time, opening the application a second time may cause it to unexpectedly quit.
> ...


Does anyone have a fix that actually works?

The ones we found do not.

iDVD won't open - MacNN Forums
iDVD '08 Fails to launch - Mac Forums
iDVD '08 crashes - Mac Forums
MacMost - Apple fix for iDVD '08 'crash on launch' problem
_etc._

Black MacBookCD2.0 Ghz 2GB RAM OSX 10.4.10


----------



## Carl (Jun 7, 2003)

All of it worked fine for me. Even iWeb upgraded my Domain file flawlessly.
I actually like iMovie, but the upgrade leaves your old iMovie installation intact. I don't know why there was such an issue about downloading a copy from Apple. Nice to play with both versions.
iDVD is much faster than the old version and has some nice themes. 
I wasn't crazy about the iPhoto update until I figured out how to stick with photos and not events. The upgrade automatically put my thousands of pictures into groups by date, which doesn't mean separate events. It will take me weeks to sort that mess out. Thankfully I keep a full backup on hand.
I wonder why it works fine for some and not so fine for others?

What about third party extensions (APE enhancer, default folder, etc.) I heard that some theme enhancers were messing up iPhoto 7.

I'm on a 24inch iMac 2.16/7600GT


----------



## seetobylive (Aug 4, 2004)

I had this same problem and this is how I solved it.

Run Onyx (repair permissions)
Dump iDVD permissions
restart
Reinstall iDVD (only install iDVD not the other stuff)
repair permissions
restart

should work...

Best of luck.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks! I finally had a chance/the inclination to perform these varied steps, and now iDVD works.



seetobylive said:


> I had this same problem and this is how I solved it.
> 
> Run Onyx (repair permissions)
> Dump iDVD permissions
> ...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Carl said:


> I wasn't crazy about the iPhoto update until I figured out how to *stick with photos and not events*.


Could you please explain how you did this.. Thanks.


----------

